# bypass clutch sensor activation



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

On cars with manual transmissions is there a way to activate the clutch senor/switch when using a remote starter? and without disconnecting the sensor wires { because isn't the clutch sensor/swich a safety device }


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

In a sence it is a safety device, but if you are in the habit of always putting your foot on the clutch when you start your car, there is not a lot to worry about. 

As for bypassing it with a remote starter, I don't see why not but unless you buy a remote starter with that as a built in feature, I can not think of a quick easy answer of how to do it. You would have to wire in some relays that would be activated by the remote to bypass the switch.


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

well it's a hornet 554 alarm/ remote starter, I'll have to check into that to see if it can be done?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Hmmm... a remote starter on a stick shift car... not the best idea in my opinion.


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, I figure if the car is taken out of gear when parked, it's safe to add a remote stater to a manual transmission.


----------



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

My friend has a remote starter on his stickshift turbo prelude. As far as bypassing the clutch switch, all you have to do is find a way to keep the little button that controls the switch pressed down. My friend just duct taped his down and its worked fine for past two years he's had it. Look under your dash along the clutch pedal and you'll see the switch with the button. Its pretty easy to do.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Just pull the connector off the clutch pedal bracket and jump the connections.... VOILA!!! No clutch saftey....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

marc-25 said:


> *Well, I figure if the car is taken out of gear when parked, it's safe to add a remote stater to a manual transmission. *


As long as you always, always, ALWAYS(!) remember to leave it in neutral, because the first time you don't... 

(The following story may be bullshit)

A friend of mine used to work at a local car-audio shop. Says one of his co-workers once installed an auto-start on a stick shift, worked great, except for the time he left it in gear. Apparently, the thing didn't just jump forward and stall; the auto-start kept trying to restart the car until it finally ended up destroying it's own front end against the wall it was parked near. This may be an urban legend, but it sounds 1/2way plausible for an autostart to have that feature; my roommate's truck starts itself and runs for 20 minutes every time the outside temp drops below -10F to keep the engine from getting too cold.


----------

